# Testing Bullet Penetration



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

So, you want a job? Step right up.

How bullet proof vests were tested in 1923.

Just wondering why the shooter was wearing one of the jackets. I guess he won the coin toss.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good one, big improvement from wearing garbage cans and mailboxes.


----------



## bugsanddaffy331 (Sep 21, 2015)

The ultimate show of trust

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Or, stupidity.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Surely the last man standing won the bike.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

that gun was shooting blanks, lol no sign of any knock down power !!!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks like there's a string hanging from the muzzle. Maybe a cork gun with a flour load.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Here's one with no bullet-proof vest. The tough guy is a German communist in Munich 1919.


----------

